# Broken Nose



## littlemissh (Jan 7, 2011)

Just to top it all, my husband (who is now distraught!) had a dream that a monk was murdering him last night at 1 am and so punched the monk in the face...guess what...it was me sleeping nicely. 
I now have a broken nose. 
He had just decorated our bedroom to cheer me up and we have a lovely new beige carpet. It looks like an abbattoir now.
He says he is going to sleep in the spare room from now on as he has lashed out in his sleep in the past - i eventually persuaded him that after 13 years of marriage 1 broken nose isn't so bad.
Although my nose is sore, I can't help but see the funny side of it...just got to work on him.


----------



## Absentminded (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh no! Poor you (and husband) He must be feeling so guilty! 
I hope your nose heals up quickly. 
I would find it just a little bit funny too, if it had happened to me!!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 7, 2011)

> a monk was murdering him last night


I got this far on the first page (the bubble that pops up with a preview) - and almost spit my coffee all over the keyboard!!!

*Seriously - hope you heal up quickly...*I popped my sister once when she tried to wake me up- she never did that again!.....

Hmmmm.......how much of a sense of humor does hubby have? Maybe time to get him a pair of boxing gloves?


----------



## Dexky (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, tell him to lay off the Dan Brown novels!!  Murderous Monks oh my!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jan 7, 2011)

I come from a long line of women who have broken their noses.  I broke mine on the bottom of a swimming pool (yeah, that hurt!), my mom broke hers by walking into a door, and her mother broke her nose at least twice and possibly up to 4 times - twice for sure, once in a car wreck and another time by falling off of a street car in San Fransisco.  It hurts, but what great stories!  Sounds like you're already seeing the humor in your injury, too.  

One thing I would suggest is to go the doctor (if you haven't already) and have them set your nose so that it heals straight.  They can't put a cast on it, but they can put a splint/bandage thing on so that it isn't crooked when it heals.  Trust me on this - I broke my nose at age 11, and my parents had the attitude of, "Oh, there's nothing that doctors can do for you and we don't want to pay a big emergency room bill, so just deal with it."  It was miserable at the time, and of course my nose didn't wasn't set and didn't heal properly, so now 20 years later my nose is still noticeably crooked and I frequently have trouble breathing through my nose.  If I were to have surgery on it now, they'd have to re-break it, which I don't want, so I'm stuck this way.  So if you haven't yet, get to the doc and have them set your nose!


----------



## littlemissh (Jan 7, 2011)

I think he is paying me back for the freeze dried jelly fish we gave him as a gift for xmas for a joke! We did say he didn't have to eat it...might change my mind now !!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 7, 2011)

Is he being treated for a sleeping disorder? Maybe some of his guilt would go away if he got it taken care of to try and avoid such things in the future. 

Sounds like:

_*REM sleep behavior disorder*

Patients with REM sleep behavior disorder act out distinctly altered dreams that are vivid, intense, action-packed, and violent. Dream-enacting behaviors include talking, yelling, punching, kicking, sitting, jumping out of bed, arm flailing, and grabbing. An acute form may occur during withdrawal from ethanol or sedative-hypnotic drugs. See REM Sleep Behavior Disorder.  _ http://www.emedicinehealth.com/disorders_that_disrupt_sleep_parasomnias/article_em.htm

Jerking of the limbs while trying to fall asleep are common but acting out dreams aren't so much. When you become a danger to yourself and others, its important to seek treatment even if you only get hit in the face every 13 years (not you seek treatment, him). To be diagnosed with a sleeping disorder, you must be evaluated at a sleep disorder clinic. You may have to request a referral from your regular doctor. 

I can see the funny in the story but this is still a serious matter that I hope he gets addressed.


----------



## littlemissh (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks crabby, 
Thats very interesting!
He has always been prone to this...saving goals or catching burglars or stopping himself being killed...only once every every few months- particularly if stressed or anxious. 

I can usually tell because he starts twitching and jerking. I used to try and wake him  or shield myself but soon realised getting out of bed was better. Last night I was deep asleep probably as been so unwell recently and sleep deprived so didn't detect the 'warning signs' !


----------



## littlemissh (Jan 7, 2011)

I've just told him about this REM sleep disorder and apparently he looked it up today as he can't believe what he has done and can't really see the funny side of it.He didn't want to tell me!
Whether anything will be done is another matter.


----------



## Domsmom (Jan 7, 2011)

This is a funny and not nice story at the same time.  I hope your nose heals quickly!  I bopped my hubby once and left him with a good sized bruised...funny thing is he didn't even remember in the morning.


----------



## MADiMarc (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay, I am glad that you found this amusing because I also got to the murdering monk part and just almost fell out of the chair laughing.  I know your nose hurts and all but the poor guy!  Guilt can just them up, huh?  Hey, maybe you can get some new china or something out of it! 
Hope he follows through with the rest though.  Hey, maybe you can use the "I do not ignore my health issues, will you not ignore yours please" routine. I looked it up because I was curious and it can be rather intense.
Good luck and work on your left hook,
Michele


----------



## Mountaingem (Jan 7, 2011)

My husband once elbowed me in the eye turning over. We have a Cal-King sized mattress at home but we were trying to sleep in a full sized on vacation...no one believed our story, either!


----------

